# Boot Error when change CF



## sciamanozx (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi,
i have a netasq F25 with freebsd.
i change the compact flash 128mb with a compact flash 2gb.
the error is in this log
can you help me?


----------



## sciamanozx (Mar 10, 2009)

info:
- I copy with DD command the cf 128mb to image, and from image to cf 2gb.
- Cf 128mb and cf 2gb are new.


----------



## SeanC (Mar 11, 2009)

sciamanozx said:
			
		

> Cf 128mb and cf 2gb are new.



Is this a new machine or an old one that was working fine before? Is there a firmware upgrade from your vendor?


----------



## sciamanozx (Mar 11, 2009)

is old version of this F25 Netasq

The firmware update can not be because freebsd does not start.


----------



## SeanC (Mar 11, 2009)

Does the device boots normally if you but the original 128mb CF back in? If yes, then given the information provided in your log:


```
[B][color="Red"]ad0: DMA limited to UDMA33, non-ATA66 cable or device[/color][/B]
ad0: READ command timeout tag=0 serv=0 - resetting
ata0: resetting devices .. ad0: DMA limited to UDMA33, non-ATA66 cable or device
done
ad0: 1923MB <CF Card> [3909/16/63] at ata0-master UDMA33
ad0: READ command timeout tag=0 serv=0 - resetting
ata0: resetting devices .. ad0: DMA limited to UDMA33, non-ATA66 cable or device
done
ad0: READ command timeout tag=0 serv=0 - resetting
ata0: resetting devices .. ad0: DMA limited to UDMA33, non-ATA66 cable or device
done
ad0: READ command timeout tag=0 serv=0 - resetting
ad0: trying [B][color="Red"]fallback to PIO mode[/color][/B]
ata0: resetting devices .. done
```

I would say that the 2gb CF you installed is not _immediately _compatible with the rest of the hardware, and the system drops to the slower PIO transfer mode, leading to a panic. Is there a BIOS option to change the UDMA?


----------



## sciamanozx (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for reply. 
I can not access the bios 
I can only modify the files to the compact flash.


----------



## honk (Mar 11, 2009)

Try to add the following into /boot/loader.conf:

hw.ata.ata_dma_check_80pin=0

See ata(4) for a description.
cheers,
honk


----------



## SeanC (Mar 11, 2009)

honk said:
			
		

> hw.ata.ata_dma_check_80pin=0



This is risky. Don't you think this will negatively affect the stability of the system? The check is there for a reason, bypassing it just ignores the problem.


----------



## honk (Mar 11, 2009)

I guess there is no cable, it's an onboard cf-connector, right?! It's like connecting a pata hdd directly to the pata port on the mainboard. Using additional 40 pins helps to avoid interferences and crosstalk if there is cable between controller and device.

From 7.1 Release Notes: "...The ata(4) driver now supports a loader variable hw.ata.ata_dma_check_80pin. This can be used to disable the 80pin cable check on broken systems such as certain laptops and Soekris boards. The default value is 1..."

cheers,
honk


----------



## Herbert (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello from Herbert
can somebody tell me how te read the CF fom Netasq F50 ?
The CF has a non standard connector.
Or maby is it posible to replace the CF with a 2.5" HDD ?


----------



## trev (Mar 13, 2009)

> The CF has a non standard connector.



If it has a non-standard connector, then it's not a standards compliant CF card. I'm assuming you didn't really mean this 

Standard CF to standard IDE adapters are available everywhere - generally for less than 10 bucks.


----------



## Herbert (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks for the reply
it is the same as a 44 pin ide see photo "link"


----------



## trev (Mar 13, 2009)

You're right - that's not a standard compact flash connector 

You could get a 2.5" IDE -> 3.5" IDE converter (also widely available and cheap), then you could plug your CF straight into a normal IDE connector on another system.

Failing that, it must be possible to remove the CF from its current "carrier" and use a normal CF card reader.


----------

